# Strictly Come Dancing



## Toots (Sep 2, 2014)

Strictly starts here in the UK with the launch show next Saturday. It runs up to Christmas, which is a sobering thought isn't it? We've not finished summer yet.  It is usually very popular but has had a bit of a negative reception this year in some of the media. Apparently there are very few 'stars' in it. So what? It can still be entertaining and as my husband and I don't watch soaps, we rarely know the celebs anyway . There are new hosts.. 2 women. Not popular with everyone but give 'em a chance I say.


----------



## Pam (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll be watching!  And I'm delighted that I will no longer have to watch Brucie or listen to his attempts as being humorous! I think the two female presenters will be just fine.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll be watching too!


----------



## Toots (Sep 2, 2014)

Pam said:


> I'll be watching!  And I'm delighted that I will no longer have to watch Brucie or listen to his attempts as being humorous! I think the two female presenters will be just fine.



Quite agree about Tess and Claudia Pam. I enjoyed it when they stood in  for Brucie last year. Who is your favourite pro? Mine was pasha but I'm not sure if he is back this year. Will you miss James? Ola's still in but apparently, Kevin from Grimsby's fiancee waqs a bit of a bully towards her last year.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 2, 2014)

No Artem...


----------



## Pam (Sep 2, 2014)

My favourite pro? ....Artem! I wouldn't mind an Argentine tango with him.  Second favourite would be Pasha and I think you're in luck, Toots, he's in this year. Favourite female pro is Flavia but she's not in this year.


----------



## Toots (Sep 3, 2014)

Pam said:


> My favourite pro? ....Artem! I wouldn't mind an Argentine tango with him.  Second favourite would be Pasha and I think you're in luck, Toots, he's in this year. Favourite female pro is Flavia but she's not in this year.




She was mine too. And I had a soft spot for Vinthent. I quite like Natalie, but others find her a bit pushy, though I've not noticed it.


----------

